# Douglas Farm NJ - Great Experience



## HHKbee (Apr 10, 2010)

I picked up two 5-frame nucs from Douglas Farm last week. They were very helpful & knowledgeable. (I am a new beekeeper, so I appreciated their time and advice.) It was a very smooth transaction. Most importantly, looks like my bees are doing great! I would absolutely recommend Douglas Farm.


----------

